# Multiple NIC's using Different Gateways. Anyone know how?



## StreetDancer (Dec 11, 2019)

My /etc/rc.conf looks like the following:

hostname=server1.domain.org

# STATIC #1

ifconfig_em0="111.36.16.185 netmask 255.255.255.0"

# STATIC #2

ifconfig_em1="111.36.16.37 netmask 255.255.255.0"

# STATIC #3 

ifconfig_em2="111.36.16.72 netmask 255.255.255.0"

# STATIC #4

ifconfig_em3="112.12.4.102 netmask 255.255.255.0"

# GATEWAY FOR STATICS

originally I was using "defaultrouter="111.36.16.1"

Then I tried doing the following based a couple posts online:

static_routes="fibdefault fib2"
route_fibdefault="default 111.36.16.1 -fib1"
route_fib2="default 112.12.4.1

The first one worked with all IP's except for static #4 (ifconfig_em3) when it had a second gateway needed. Adding an additional "defaultrouter="112.12.4.1" did not work for me.

 ... the second one with multiple "fib routes" knocked out my existing STATIC 1-3 which was working prior.

Thanks in advance!  Merry Christmas


----------

